# Ever see anything like this before?



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Really stumped as to what happened here. The location of the failure and the expansion devices in place:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

How hot did that get?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Major malfunction there. Something got real hot. I see 3 types of pipes in this system. Looks like a blowout.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

When we arrived onsite the water had been shut down by engineering. We went back on the history of the boilers they show nothing. We didn't do the original install. (we would never use CPVC) This is on the return line from the storage tanks to the boilers. The hot supplies, Cold supplies and hot water recirculation lines show no signs of damage. We are stumped as to why it swelled where it did. T&P valves look good, expansion tank looks good. ?????

Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PaulW said:


> When we arrived onsite the water had been shut down by engineering. We went back on the history of the boilers they show nothing. We didn't do the original install. (we would never use CPVC) This is on the return line from the storage tanks to the boilers. The hot supplies, Cold supplies and hot water recirculation lines show no signs of damage. We are stumped as to why it swelled where it did. T&P valves look good, expansion tank looks good. ?????
> 
> Paul


That is CPVC? looks like sch 80 PVC.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes it is schedule 80 cpvc. 

Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The expansion tank air pressure had been checked?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

the rating for cpvc sch 80 I believe is 180 degrees some one had the heater up a little to hot


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Heres a link for you to look at http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/thermoplastic-pipes-temperature-strength-d_794.html


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

PaulW said:


> Really stumped as to what happened here. The location of the failure and the expansion devices in place:


Yes I have seen this before. It got too hot.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like it got to hot for sure and the lack of enough hangers didn`t help.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

We are certain that heat and pressure caused the damage. We went back on history temps never exceeded 145 degrees according to the history on the boilers. We checked all sensors on boilers and S tanks, ok also with three T&P valves on the system and one expansion tank, 
Why did this system fail? 
More interesting why did the cpvc swell where it did? 

I am thinking the ball checks are involved and the domestic booster pump but was unable to pull history from pumps and the water was shut down before we got there. We are stumped but will find out the answer eventually.

Paul


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I've seen pvc pipe above the well pump overheat and swell when pressure switch is stuck closed and water had no place to go,thus, overheated, overpressured to the max. This system didn't have relief valve as required.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Pressure alone would not have done that. I would say the "history" isn't accurate for this particular spot of pipe. Could there be another source of heat? Pump stuck on?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like $$$ to me, sell them some copper!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Had that happen before .... and it was the temperature that made the pipe sag and become soft...

We were running at 190 deg F....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> Pressure alone would not have done that. I would say the "history" isn't accurate for this particular spot of pipe. Could there be another source of heat? Pump stuck on?





rjbphd said:


> I've seen pvc pipe above the well pump overheat and swell when pressure switch is stuck closed and water had no place to go,thus, overheated, overpressured to the max. This system didn't have relief valve as required.


 
I too have seen sch. 80 swell at well heads and the outlet of booster pumps. Of course, nothing is ever hot when I'm there and I have no idea if a pump, pumping cold water, could build over 100 degrees into the water but I've seen pipe and fittings on cold waterlines swell just like that. 





Paul


----------

